

What is the best programming language to learn first? - Pbyte


======
jamesbritt
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1943843>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=760377>

------
shire
I have been asked that question many times.

I recommend you start with Javascript, or Python very simple to write and read
programs then continue to C++ or Java (:

~~~
kls
This is good advice for someone that wants to learn to program. If that is
your goal, then JavaScript and then Python is a good path. However if your
goal is to learn CS along the way, then you should start with C on something
like the Arduino and then move to a LISP. One is great for hardware based
theory and the other is great for pure CS theory. So it really depends on your
ambitions, if you want to program to find a job ASAP then the above advice is
spot on, however if you want to program to truly understand programming and CS
then C and Lisp are fundemental.

